# What style would be best for me?



## Nightowl76 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi all! I'm looking to start up martial arts and I was wondering if you all can help me with choosing what style will be best for me as a noob. A bit about myself. I'm a 40 year old man. I've been interested in martial arts for many years but never got to study like I've wanted to (I took some lessons here and there in my life but something always came up that made me have to stop). 

There are a few things that has made me consider getting into martial arts on a regular basis as of late. Self defense (we live in a crazy world where attacks on people are happening all the time), getting in better shape (staying active while learning a useful skill instead of pumping weights or running on a tredmill).

I have some health problems to consider. My low back gives me pain from time to time from an old injury. I also take blood thinners for blood clots. And I deal with some wrist tendon pain but its not extreme. 

So what style of martial art would you all recommend for me? Thanks!


----------



## frank raud (Jan 15, 2017)

Something that is close to your home or work so that you can attend regularly. Without knowing what is nearby to you, it is difficult to make a recommendation that would have any value to you. What arts are taught in your area?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 15, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking to start up martial arts and I was wondering if you all can help me with choosing what style will be best for me as a noob. A bit about myself. I'm a 40 year old man. I've been interested in martial arts for many years but never got to study like I've wanted to (I took some lessons here and there in my life but something always came up that made me have to stop).
> 
> There are a few things that has made me consider getting into martial arts on a regular basis as of late. Self defense (we live in a crazy world where attacks on people are happening all the time), getting in better shape (staying active while learning a useful skill instead of pumping weights or running on a tredmill).
> 
> ...


I agree with Frank. There are reasons I might recommend one type of training over another, but there are two big factors that matter more than anything else: convenience (so you'll keep going) and it being interesting to you (so you'll keep going). Any decent training you keep going to will help in those areas.

Some food for thought while you're looking at your options:

Grappling will likely include some significant wrist strengthening and stretching, which may help that tendinitis in your wrist. Just be sure you don't overdo it, or you'll make it worse. Make sure the instructor knows about it, and eases you into that side.
The blood thinners may have some effects worth considering. Talk to your doctor about what you should expect (any dizziness from rolls, etc.?) and what to be careful about.
The lower back pain will likely diminish with activity, assuming good warm-ups and good body mechanics. Again, be sure to take it slow and give your back time to adapt. Go too fast, and you'll hate moving.
Almost any good training will be useful for self-defense. If you want to focus on that (rather than competition), then look for a place that focuses on that (this consideration should be distinctly secondary to convenience and your interest!).
Any activity will help with fitness. If you want to get significant exercise in during class, be sure to watch classes and see that they sweat a fair amount during most classes. The amount of sweat can vary from school to school. The way we learn, for example, beginners don't usually sweat much. Once they get good at their falls and rolls, the pace picks up.
Again, convenience and your enjoyment (even when it sucks) will matter most.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 15, 2017)

See what's in your area and narrow it down.  Find the various schools that are accessible (location wise), fit your schedule and fit your budget.  This should eliminate several places.

Visit the remaining schools.  Who's teaching, how he/she's teaching, and who you're training alongside are usually far more important than styles.  Don't get me wrong, you may see a TKD or BJJ school and immediately think that style is or isn't for you.

People get too hard it up on is one style better than another way too much, especially beginners.  Let's suspend reality and say karate is better than Judo.  Would you rather take karate from a mediocre teacher alongside a bunch of ninja turtle wannabes, or the less superior art of Judo taught by a very good teacher alongside a bunch of hardworking adults like you?

Pick a school, not a style.  The more places you visit, the easier the choice will be.


----------



## Nightowl76 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks all!

The schools in my area offer bjj, muay thai, aikido, boxing and judo. All are different schools.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 15, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> The schools in my area offer bjj, muay thai, aikido, boxing and judo. All are different schools.


All of those are reasonable possibilities. Visit them all and see if one clicks. If you want a description of the strengths of each style, there are folks here who can give you the generalities. The rest will depend upon the training methods used in the school, and the instructor(s) involved.


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Nightowl. Hope you like it here.

The boys are right. And if you're really serious about studying the arts, what you might want to do is spend a couple weeks and go to each place, several times each, and watch classes. (plural) Get a feel for what they do, how they do it, how they train, how the students are with each other. Watch what's being done in several classes as you gauge how it might go with your present physical ailments. Watch the instructors, all of them, the young ones, the older ones, the assistants.

Just going to watch one class isn't going to do it. Classes are often very different. Take home any literature (handouts) and look at the class schedules, how they fit with your schedule.

If you pick one, don't sign up for any long term anything. Just go and see how it works for you. If it doesn't, try one of the others you liked. You'll have the handouts - which you made notes on from your observations.

The way I look at it, if you don't have the time or patience to spend a couple weeks checking them all.....well, you know.

Good luck, bro, keep us posted.


----------



## pvols1979 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking to start up martial arts and I was wondering if you all can help me with choosing what style will be best for me as a noob. A bit about myself. I'm a 40 year old man. I've been interested in martial arts for many years but never got to study like I've wanted to (I took some lessons here and there in my life but something always came up that made me have to stop).
> 
> There are a few things that has made me consider getting into martial arts on a regular basis as of late. Self defense (we live in a crazy world where attacks on people are happening all the time), getting in better shape (staying active while learning a useful skill instead of pumping weights or running on a tredmill).
> 
> ...



NightOwl, I take Tang Soo Do. I have high blood pressure and I am on meds. I also have bad anxiety problems, which martial arts seems to help with in focus and breathing. I am 37 and I have been training for a little over two years. Regardless what you choose, just talk with your instructor and make sure he knows your medical issues. Most will work with you. But push yourself and find out what your real limits are. Don't back off more than you have to. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Having been on blood thinners myself a while back, I very clearly remember my doc talking to me about things to avoid while on them.  Very specifically, avoid anything that has any sor t of regular trauma to the head, i.e. boxing, tkd, Muay Thai, etc. as in all those head is the, or at least a, primary target for some pretty serious strikes.

The issue is bleeding, and it being slow to stop. everyone' vessels, particularly the very small ones, rupture from time to time, and the normal, healthy clotting function operates within what is a very fast window to literally block the leak, if you will. Things happen to our bodies all the time that cause micro-hemorrhages, but as they are "micro" the body takes them in course, fixes them in a couple of hours ((entire healing process, not the clotting time) and we go about our merry way.  But... if you magnify the trauma you endure, e.g. regularly take shots to the head even if you're in headgear, you exponentially increase the forces to which you are subjecting the skull, and thus that blog of gray jelly in there. Mine's jelly, anyway. Yours may be different.

If your blood thinner decreases your clotting factor by 3x, let's say, then it takes 3x as long for a clot to form after a rupture. Which means thee blood flows for 3x as long, which means the clot size is 3x the size.  Those things in your brain are not good for you, at all. His advice to me, which  I mirror to you, are to avoid them.

I'd go, personally, based on a lot of personal history which would take way too long to list here, as checking out the judo and aikido schools in your area as everyone's said above. You'll find a "Place and people" you like and prefer, not a "style & school."  That's natural, and it's actually preferable, as you'll stick with something to be around people you like, longer.


----------



## Nightowl76 (Jan 15, 2017)

The schools, and styles, that I'm most interested in are aikido, judo and bjj. At this point I think that its going to be one of those 3. I just have to decide which one.


----------



## Nightowl76 (Jan 15, 2017)

If all things are even,  great teacher and school, is judo or bjj better for self defense? Also, which is harder on the body in training? Being 40 years old I do have to think about being careful when it comes to injury.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 15, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> If all things are even,  great teacher and school, is judo or bjj better for self defense? Also, which is harder on the body in training? Being 40 years old I do have to think about being careful when it comes to injury.


The Judo is probably harder on the body. If the BJJ includes significant standing work and some self-defense focus (rather than pure competition), that would have an edge. However, I'd still go back to the common reply - go with the one that feels the best fit.


----------



## Nightowl76 (Jan 15, 2017)

Actually looking more at aikido online it seems it could really be a good choice. It seems very self defense based and the training does not look like it would kill a person every class. Am I correct on this?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 15, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Actually looking more at aikido online it seems it could really be a good choice. It seems very self defense based and the training does not look like it would kill a person every class. Am I correct on this?


In general, falls aren't as bad as they look - good ukemi takes most of the dying out of them. That said, Most Aikido uses softer falls than the Judo. Some Aikido schools get far from practical application, so be sure to look for practicality and realistic attacks among advanced students if you want to have that self-defense focus for yourself.


----------



## adpatterson (Jan 16, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking to start up martial arts and I was wondering if you all can help me with choosing what style will be best for me as a noob. A bit about myself. I'm a 40 year old man.


  WELCOME, Ive done just the same thing you have.  Having a great time researching and getting into the spirit of things.  Lot of helpful people here.  Have fun!



Nightowl76 said:


> There are a few things that has made me consider getting into martial arts on a regular basis as of late. Self defense (we live in a crazy world where attacks on people are happening all the time), getting in better shape (staying active while learning a useful skill instead of pumping weights or running on a treadmill).


 Aikido is one of my favorites from just a watching stand point.  I did try it for about 8 sessions but the falls were often and hard for me.  I am quite overweight so I think if I would drop weight the technique and rolls would become much better and less painful.  Nevertheless I was rolling about 50-60 time per session and that was way too much for this old man.  If you can handle the rolls go for it, it looks like a blast!



Nightowl76 said:


> So what style of martial art would you all recommend for me? Thanks!


  You said there was Muay Thai in your area?  Ive watched a good bit of that.  My kids took BJJ for two years and there was MT there.  I will say, you will not lack for a good workout.  That group would fog up the windows they were working out so hard, literally!  Also the appeal for me would be the intense cardio, focus is on standing movements, and you can train with others without slowing their progression.  Ive also been told when it comes to striking, that nothing can compare to MT.  I think most MMAers have MT and BJJ as a must in their bag of tricks.


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 16, 2017)

Of the ones you've listed, I've only tried BJJ, which I started recently.  Admittedly I'm in the beginner class, but so far we do very little falling.  Most of the techniques start on the ground, and the ones that start from a stand either stay at a stand or the falling is very controlled because you're falling together.


----------



## Dylan9d (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm a bit biased when it comes to style 

I would recommend something complete. So something that covers all ranges.

Age doesn't have anything to do with starting martial arts. One the guys that I'm teaching was 45 when he started. So you are never to old to start


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 17, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> Age doesn't have anything to do with starting martial arts. One the guys that I'm teaching was 45 when he started. So you are never to old to start


Agreed. The last 4 students I started were all over 45.


----------



## marques (Jan 17, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> The schools in my area offer bjj, muay thai, aikido, boxing and judo. All are different schools.


Good options. Now go and try all of them. 
At your age (and without previous training) I would start by trying BJJ, Aikido or Judo. Boxing or Muay Thai tend to be more physical and to rely more on fitness (speed). On the other hand, there are less falls in these two ones... (Perhaps more falls in MT than in BJJ?) Try.


----------



## JP3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Actually looking more at aikido online it seems it could really be a good choice. It seems very self defense based and the training does not look like it would kill a person every class. Am I correct on this?



Generally, I'd say yes. Aikido schools are as different as there are leaves on trees, so you still want to follow the above advice, and physically go and visit and watch class.

If Gerry is right about the BJJ school, and they DO have a stand-up game, which is not simply them standing up to start a roll session, but true stand-up strikes which lead into jujitsu techniques being applied defensively either standing or on the ground, go with that. The problem is, I've trained in quite a few BJJ gyms/schools, and None of them had any regular, organized curriculum arranged each class period for the stand-up portion. It was always an afterthought.

Which is OK, if you will never get engaged by more than one opponent, or attacker.

The problem with that is that most violent attacks in urban environments are multiples, i.e. 2, 3 people vs. 1, for the obvious reason that the force multiple works in favor of the multiple attackers, and therefor ethey accomplish their goal, whatever nefarious thing that may be, easier and with less risk to themselves.

One of the best tactics you can take against being attacked by a group, is to not get IN situations where you expose yourself to that, which seems obvious, but in practice may not be so.

My personal "thing" is aikido, backed by 20 years of judo now (and still going) and before that was TKD/hapkido with 5 years of Muay Thai.  Of all of them, I actually think hat Judo, right out of the box, is the best, for relatively simple reasons.

   In judo training, you regularly go full tilt with power against people who are doing likewise, so that aspect becomes "normal" rather than surprising.  That is a Huge benefit if ever forced into a situation where you have to use it. In practice every day you move in, protect the head and body, grab the dude and throw them down. In the fight, you'd do the same thing, you move in, protect the head and body, grab the dude and throw them down. Same-same, so the body mechanics don't get racheted up, or down, they are the same.

I'm not saying that judo is the best self-defense art you can learn, I've no idea what that is... I am saying that it IS a straightforward one you can learn, relatively quickly, work on physical fitness, develop relationships with generally great people (no clue why judo people are typically very cool, easygoing, productive and smiling folks, but they are...) and as an added benefit if you ha to thorw a bad guy on his head and ruin his entire day, you can do that.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 21, 2017)

Take american kenpo karate its the best you will learn a lot


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 21, 2017)

Take american kenpo karate its the best you will learn a lot


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking to start up martial arts and I was wondering if you all can help me with choosing what style will be best for me as a noob. A bit about myself. I'm a 40 year old man. I've been interested in martial arts for many years but never got to study like I've wanted to (I took some lessons here and there in my life but something always came up that made me have to stop).
> 
> There are a few things that has made me consider getting into martial arts on a regular basis as of late. Self defense (we live in a crazy world where attacks on people are happening all the time), getting in better shape (staying active while learning a useful skill instead of pumping weights or running on a tredmill).
> 
> ...



I suggest you take American Kenpo karate its a awesome martial arts


----------



## KangTsai (Jan 23, 2017)

The most convenient (finance, place and time) martial arts place is where you should attend. The fitness part and your proficiency in said martial art is largely dependent on yourself. Even so, if you live in a dangerous area and it's legal, please carry a gun.

I would suggest Brazilian jiu-jitsu first. 
A) It will get you fit. Rolling is grueling if done for long periods of time.
B) You don't have to hurt anyone when fighting = no legal trouble.
C) Superbly effective against the average John (or Juan).


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 31, 2017)

It just dawned on me: this question gets asked so much, and the answers always seem to be the same...could we make a sticky/pinned thread that gives all the most common answers to this most common question?


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> The schools in my area offer bjj, muay thai, aikido, boxing and judo. All are different schools.



With this list the bloodthirsty issue comes full on.  After you talk to you doctor definitely check to see how the Muay Thai and Boxing gyms train.  As an example, if the doctor gives a thumbs up there are two Muay Thai places near me.  One eventually does sparring a lot (not light sparring, they use head gear etc), the other doesn't spar like that.  Boxing gyms can be the same.  I would be nervous doing full sparring with the blood thinners.  The bruising can be a lot worse, bloody noses are REALLY bloody etc.  Other than that one question everything seems to rest on the Doc's okay.

Oh one other thing, what school of Aikido does your local place teach?  There are many .


----------



## Druid (Feb 10, 2017)

Nightowl76 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking to start up martial arts and I was wondering if you all can help me with choosing what style will be best for me as a noob. A bit about myself. I'm a 40 year old man. I've been interested in martial arts for many years but never got to study like I've wanted to (I took some lessons here and there in my life but something always came up that made me have to stop).
> 
> There are a few things that has made me consider getting into martial arts on a regular basis as of late. Self defense (we live in a crazy world where attacks on people are happening all the time), getting in better shape (staying active while learning a useful skill instead of pumping weights or running on a tredmill).
> 
> ...



I'm a little late to the party in replying but I'm putting on my professional hat for a moment (I work in the medical field) to say you absolutely have to be cleared by your doctor before considering any contact sport if you're on blood thinners.  I don't know which one/what dose your on, but I have seen people die from brain bleeds caused by falls from the standing position while on blood thinners.  Doing any sport that potentially involves getting hit in the head or striking your head on a surface could kill you.  And that pretty much describes all martial arts.  Even in a BJJ club that doesn't use standing take downs I can see a possibility of accidentally hitting your head hard on the floor or even a wall while rolling.  

In any case I don't have any suggestions other than to say, speak to your doctor and expect not to get the answer you want.  My guess they aren't going to give you the go a head for any contact sport while on blood thinners.  BTW when you say "blood thinner" I assume you mean coumadin/warfarin or the newer anticoagulants like xarelto.  If you're talking about aspirin (especially 81MG), while I would still say to speak with your doctor, the answer might be more to your liking.


----------

